# SW Ohio Catfish Club Tourney, - April 4th



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Greetings, just a reminder that next Saturday, April 4th, we will be hosting our first SouthWest Ohio Catfish Club tournament of 2009, on the Ohio River at Schmidt Ramp (Cinci Ohio). The ramp will be opened just for us on that day, (no docks yet) and we still have a $10 per boat ramp fee so please make sure you bring cash just for that. Let me know if you need directions.

Start time is 8:00 am and we weigh in at 3:00 pm. Will try to get everyone together for a pre meeting around 7:30. You can put boats in after 7:00am

Cost is $30 for the boat, includes big fish payout. we will be checking livewells!!
We also will have a few nice raffle items as well as a 50/50 raffle to help us make a few bucks to cover our website and other startup fees. (hint, bring a loaded wallet) 

Lastly, we have several folks looking for a boater/partner so if you have a boat and would like to join us, please extend a hand to those who are looking to play but without a boat. Contact me for a list of someone in your area who could defray travel costs, pull up anchors, cut bait and net fish!

A complete set of Rules is posted on the www.swocatfishclub.com website but basically, 4 fish over 14" per boat, only Blues, Flats and Channels count.

We are looking at around 12 boats that I know of so far so that is a great start, pass the word and get your friends to join us for a great day on the river.

See ya next Saturday!
Mark Blauvelt
(937) 974-2908
[email protected]


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I will be there!!!!!! With my super secret bait too...haha


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Im a little iffy, boat parts should be in today or tomorrow....as long as i get the right parts i can have her back up and running that same day! so lets hope for ALL THE CORRECT PARTS!  My partner will be bgrapala


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ryan, remind me when your there on Sat ( hopefully) I have something for you and Mellon to sign ( club paperwork) 

Salmonid


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Salmonid said:


> Ryan, remind me when your there on Sat ( hopefully) I have something for you and Mellon to sign ( club paperwork)
> 
> Salmonid


Will do...ill bring my signin pen! lol jj


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

My buddy was going to have another guy come and fish the tourney....but his boat got totaled on the way home from the James River this past Friday....he is bummed to say the least...


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

River looks like it will be good for you guys  If I get back in time will try to make it down for the weigh in.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

fisherman5567 said:


> Im a little iffy, boat parts should be in today or tomorrow....as long as i get the right parts i can have her back up and running that same day! so lets hope for ALL THE CORRECT PARTS!   My partner will be bgrapala


Boats back together and running! Will be there as long as river is not too crazy.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good deal Ryan!! 
Truck, would like to meet you so be sure to introduce yourself at weigh in, Ill be the one who thinks he is in charge...

River should be prime with 65 degree water dumping into the system. Rising from 31 to 31.5 ft, Pefect conditions for some great fishing!

Salmonid


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Truck, would like to meet you so be sure to introduce yourself at weigh in, Ill be the one who thinks he is in charge... LOL I am going to try real hard to make,I will be plating whitetail clover in Abedeen.If all goes right will be there by 3 want to meet you guys also


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

So how did it go ?? Any one have the results ?? checked your website and couldnt find any results either ??


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The tourney was just over a couple hours ago the website hasn't been updated yet. 

Biggest Blue was just over 28#'s (estimations as Mark has the exact weights)
Biggest Flathead was just over 26#'s 
Biggest Channel was just over 11 #'s

18 total boats, which included catfish tourney teams from across the state. Some of the guys are most likely not even home yet.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> The tourney was just over a couple hours ago the website hasn't been updated yet.
> 
> Biggest Blue was just over 28#'s (estimations as Mark has the exact weights)
> Biggest Flathead was just over 26#'s
> ...


THANKS Melon !!! Forgot the tournament was TODAY ..........ive got my days mixed up for some reason ...........i was thinking today was sunday !!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

It was a great turn out today. When I pulled up and saw all the boats I was shocked. Definitly a nice day to be on the water with the exception of all the crap floating around out there. Very good first event of the year.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just catching up, will post official results early tomorrow, Best flathead was only 12.5 lbs. Mellon must have been dreaming he was at the pay ponds again...
Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> Just catching up, will post official results early tomorrow, Best flathead was only 12.5 lbs. Mellon must have been dreaming he was at the pay ponds again...
> Salmonid


Haha yeah. the 26 was another blue, a very nice blue at that.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Where did mellon end up???? I hope he did not lose a big fish at the boat then throw his rod in the water...LOL


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

There should be a rule.

You guys should post results and pics within 4 hrs of the tourny ending

I dont fish them, but always interested to see the pics and how everybody placed.

Ok I am lying, just wanting to hear the latest Mellon mishap.

Since I dont know know the results, I am also gonna predict a top 3 finish for Mark!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Mark and Mellon finished with a 5 pound channel cat and that was it...which is better than me...all I got was a 25 inch hybrid haha.

I know first place finished with around 55 pounds which included a 26 pound blue
I dont remember the 2nd place weight but 3 rd place was a little over 28 pounds which was just 1 nice blue he also took big fish with it.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Results are now posted on the Catfish Forum and Brian, lets see a nice pic of that hybrid you caught!

Jack, the reason results dont get posted earlier is because when we get home from spending all day on the water, the wifey drags the official result guy to dinner, church and grocery and then he has to put his boat and gear away at 11:00 pm. Anyone else ever have this problem?? ha ha
Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Jack, not really an excuse but we had to change our game plan since my motor was acting up a bit, didnt want to get too far away from the ramp so this time the incident was all mine. Mellon had no problems other then the captian not beng able to put him on any fish. We still had a great time!
Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Here is the only fish caught in my boat all day...haha....he ate half of a 10 inch shad!!!!!


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Brian,

That is a great looking hybrid. I felt so bad pulling up there and boating a fish as soon as we got there. That was pretty much how we caught all of our fish. Move and then get a fish or at least bites and then they would just stop.

larry


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Larry- 

Haha its all good. I am glad you were catching fish. I am still trying to learn the river, but I will get it one day.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I Thought when I saw the picture that was my son's boat in the background, Let's clarify something here you mean when Josh and Randy catch the fish cause the Captain was stinky........lol...........sorry had to do that Son........as UFM82 would say..Bwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh....


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Doctor said:


> I Thought when I saw the picture that was my son's boat in the background, Let's clarify something here you mean when Josh and Randy catch the fish cause the Captain was stinky........lol...........sorry had to do that Son........as UFM82 would say..Bwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh....


Yeah thats his boat...he snuck up on me and took my fish away...jk haha


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Had a good time meeting old faces and some new ones.Congates to all winners. Just hated to see the hoop netters leave when we took off and come in at the same time also.Hope no one told them where any fish are on the river. Hope to make the next one.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Task #1: Show Brian how to crop pics!  , 

Task #2: Raise money to keep on hand in case Randy gets put in jail for hooping the 'netters.  Seriously though it did suck seeing that. 

Task #3: Buy a new card in the digital camera. Yeap... as of right now, I dont think any of my pics turned out. I'll know a little more today, could just be my camera.


Again...... Heck of a turnout: 18 boats.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Also.... someone told me that they expected more weight to win. Keep in mind we have a four (4) fish limit.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I truely expected a heavier weight to win it but the fish just were not cooperating on saturday. I really expected it to be somewhere around 80-100lbs to win it. But that is why they call it fishing.

Larry


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> Task #1: Show Brian how to crop pics!  ,
> 
> Task #2: Raise money to keep on hand in case Randy gets put in jail for hooping the 'netters.  Seriously though it did suck seeing that.
> 
> ...




Fixed it for you Mellon!!! haha

Next tournament I will take pictures too that way we will have multiples of everything, just in case things happen like that.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

fishdealer04 said:


> Fixed it for you Mellon!!! haha
> 
> Next tournament I will take pictures too that way we will have multiples of everything, just in case things happen like that.


Ill bring a camera as well....its brand new and never been used so it shouldnt have any issues! hahaha. sorry to hear about all your troubles mellon!


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

mellon
just wondering if you were going to post pictures of the tourny on here or on your clubs website?
thanks
greg


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

TeamClose said:


> mellon
> just wondering if you were going to post pictures of the tourny on here or on your clubs website?
> thanks
> greg


Greg-
Mellon is having some issues with his camera right now. Hopefully we can get it figured out, if not we might be pictureless from this past event, but from now on there will be 3 of us taking pictures so hopefully we won't run into this problem again.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it's just my camera, so as soon as I buy a card reader we should be good to go.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

thanks guys - no hurry
greg


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are some pics. First of.... I am sorry these pics suck. I usually take pride in the pictures that I snap, these are my worst ever. Next time there will be more structure.


Thanks to all the Ohio Hills guys for a good turnout. That drive sucks doesn't it?


----------

